# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë është femra për ju?

## AuGuSt_

* C'fare Eshte Femra Per Ju?*

----------


## goldian

asht ambelsine asht buke e uje 
a jetohet pa femen jo per bese

----------


## xlindax

> asht ambelsine asht buke e uje 
> a jetohet pa femen jo per bese



 :ngerdheshje: 
bravo..

----------


## -x-

thik me dy presa 
ne nje krah te ndez shpirtin kur te........ledhaton
ne krahun tjeter te vret shpirtin kur te........pret

----------


## IL__SANTO

Femra?

Kotesia me e madhe.

----------


## xlindax

> Femra?
> 
> Kotesia me e madhe.



ndoshta je gay ti mor djal?? :uahaha:

----------


## friendlyboy1

rob zoti esht ca esht, si gjith tjeret

----------


## Korca_Reli

*Krijesa me e bukur e natyres*

*E verteta duhet thene*

----------


## shoku_tanku

Raki rrushi 120%!...pa asnje gram sheqeri brenda :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bebushja

> Raki rrushi 120%!...pa asnje gram sheqeri brenda


hahaahahahah nuk eshte kocimare mo :perqeshje: 
 Femra eshte ajo qe e  do dhe e vlerson ne cdo aspekt te jetes mashkullin.
Femra eshte nena ,femra eshte motra,femra eshte ajo qe te fal kenaqesin,femra eshte nena e femijes tend,femra eshte familja,femra dhuron jete.

----------


## Kristiano

femra eshte nje krijese njerzore,dhe per  me teper,simbol i butesise i brishtesise, embelsise dhe i dashurise.

----------


## shoku_tanku

> hahaahahahah nuk eshte kocimare mo
>  Femra eshte ajo qe e  do dhe e vlerson ne cdo aspekt te jetes mashkullin.
> Femra eshte nena ,femra eshte motra,femra eshte ajo qe te fal kenaqesin,femra eshte nena e femijes tend,femra eshte familja,femra dhuron jete.


Tani Bebushe,ka lloj lloj rakish!...po te flasim per ate te kocimares,eshte nje aventure qe te pakten burrat e martuar, i keshilloj qe te mos ta provojne :buzeqeshje: 
Ka nje ndikim shume te keq dhe mund ti coje deri aty,sa te humbasin pergjithmone rakine,me fal,femren ideale!

----------


## RaPSouL

Femra eshte dicka e vecant qe leht nuk shitet e as blehet..!

----------


## BaBa

*Femra, asht si petale nen karafil qe pa te ska kuptim .*



Respekt BABA.

----------


## Marijuana85

> *Femra, asht si petale nen karafil qe pa te ska kuptim .*
> 
> 
> 
> Respekt BABA.


Opa Babe, sa bukur por me shum me pelqeu postimi i Bebushes se ashtu esht, femra esht shume e rendsishme, pa ta, ska femij, ska jete, ska buk ... ajo  shpren dashuri dhe ngrohtesi....  :xhemla:

----------


## Imperator

Eshte kuptimi i jetes.

Imperator

----------


## Korca_Reli

*Gjithcka*.............

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Nje kuti..asnjiher nuk i dihet se cfare ka brenda saj..*

----------


## BEHARI

as nuk hahet as nuk pihet,por pa te nuk na rrihet!!
femra eshte bukuria jetes!per ate qe din ta shijoje!

----------


## e panjohura

Femra Eshte Ylli Qe Shendrit Boten Edhe Kur Eshte Erresira Me E Madhe!!!!!

----------

